# Where are the hogs?



## DeereMan95 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have been to horse creek twice looking for hogs, and I have yet to see any hogs or much sign of one. Saturday the river was out of the banks so I walked down both sides of the river at the landing hoping to see some sign but no luck. I then went to the upper end of the wma across the highway and no luck there either. Anybody got any advise this public land hunting is relatively new to me?
Thanks, Eli


----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2017)

Go to the far south west corner of the wma you should find fresh sign there


----------



## DeereMan95 (Jan 17, 2017)

Dennis said:


> Go to the far south west corner of the wma you should find fresh sign there



Thanks Dennis I may have to head back this weekend and try it out.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 17, 2017)

Hogs have been scattered since the state made baiting legal. The adjoining clubs keep them pulled off the WMA. You can put some leather on the ground and find some.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 18, 2017)

I walked probably around 8 miles the other day. Saw some sign but no pork. It was depressing.RC


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 18, 2017)

You will be hard pressed too see a hog out in the daylight here in the mountains.


----------



## DeereMan95 (Jan 18, 2017)

robert carter said:


> I walked probably around 8 miles the other day. Saw some sign but no pork. It was depressing.RC



That is depressing RC . If you ever need a hunting partner over there Im willing to soak up some of your knowlege.


----------



## Killinstuff (Jan 26, 2017)

Hunted from Horse Crick on down through the WMA's along the Altamaha to Darien the past 5 days in between the rain and wind and saw one sow on the Plantation WMA. Little sign on the others.  Did see piles of turkeys on Horse Crick and a fair number of deer but what was odd was the amount of uneaten acorns. They were everywhere, even a fair amount of the water oaks were still on the ground.  Everything was flooded but between the storms the critters were out and about.  Beats me on the hogs. This guy was cold in the 55 degree weather but not cold enough stand up for himself.

Ft Stewart I guess in a few weeks will see my tracks next.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 26, 2017)

Holler when you get here CJ I would like to hunt a day with ya. Been a while. RC


----------



## Killinstuff (Jan 26, 2017)

God willing and the creek don't rise again Robert.  Hope it dries out some by then and that you didn't get to much trash washed up in your yard from the flooding.  What a mess.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 26, 2017)

Saw from fresh sign coming out of a duck hole on a local WMA yesterday.....not too far from the hard road either....they are where they are I guess...


----------

